

Ask HN: What web service categories should I be thinking about? - Schultzy

I am developing a subscription based B2C Web app and I am a bit overwhelmed at all of the different business services out there (Salesforce, Hubspot, BrainTree, MailChimp, etc.)<p>Can someone please help my wrap my brain around what kinds of tools I should be looking into and maybe provide a few recommendations of specific providers?<p>At the moment I am thinking I need:
- B2C CRM
- Email Marketing 
- Payment Processing 
- Analytics 
- Accounting<p>Are those the basics or am I missing something?
======
dirkdeman
I think you're asking yourself the wrong question. You should be asking
yourself 'what tools do I need RIGHT NOW' instead of 'what tools exist out
there'. If you're still in the process of developing a B2C Web app, I wouldn't
worry about these services until you actually need them. Finish your product
first. That should be your focus right now.

~~~
Schultzy
Is it unwise to do the research/vetting before I actually need the services?

I am hoping to launch by the end of the year, so I have some time, but I want
to have some idea of what I should be thinking about so that I have one less
thing to distract me from my users (assuming I can get them).

My real concern is CRM, but I am having trouble wrapping my mind around where
various CRM solutions end and Email marketing/social
marketing/helpdesk/feedback solutions begin. All I know is that I will need a
database of my users and the ability to keep them informed via email once I
launch, but I don't know what I don't know.

